# Stay Weird Clothing Co.



## KING'S CRYPT

Here it is folks….the very first of many Stay Weird Clothing Co.promos. Share it on your Facebook wall, show your friends, and stay tuned for more videos on the way!

“Be Weird. Be True. Be You.” – Stay Weird Clothing Co.

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/StayWeirdClothingCo

Webstore:http://stayweirdclothingco.bigcartel.com/

Tumblr:http://stayweirdclothingco.tumblr.com/

2012 Stay Weird Clothing Co.


----------



## KING'S CRYPT

Available for purchase at: www.stayweirdclothingco.bigcartel.com


----------



## KING'S CRYPT

Hey all you ghosts and ghouls! 

Each and every Stay Weird Clothing Co. customer from now will receive a wacky little surprise along with their purchase. A fun little way of giving you all a little more than what you paid for. Check out the webstore today and be apart of our monstrous offer!

"Be Weird. Be True. Be You." - Stay Weird Clothing Co.
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/StayWeirdClothingCo

Webstore:http://stayweirdclothingco.bigcartel.com/

Blog:http://stayweirdclothingco.tumblr.com/


----------



## KING'S CRYPT

New monsters, new video, and new products are now here from Stay Weird Clothing Co. Check out our webstore here for new hats, sweaters, and tees: www.stayweirdclothingco.bigcartel.com


----------



## byondbzr

I "liked" ya, cool vids too!


----------



## KING'S CRYPT

Awesome! Thank you very much! Tell your pals


----------



## KING'S CRYPT

Hi folks,

I have become extremely busy lately and would like to stick to just one forum for the time being. This will be my fourth year doing it and is surely the best yet already. From now on I will be keeping updating my threads through haunt forum here:

King's Krypt Haunt 2012: www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=679907#post679907


----------

